# Whats next or you waiting for on LED and other lights?



## cobb (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, short of owning a sure fire light, seems not much has happened since the lux 3 and 5 watt dies. I have both lights a few other ones and a few pocket lasers, both red and green and an hid light. 

I have a 10 watt hid and seen the hid at sams, but was unimpressed. I am with the 10 watt hid. Ive seen the bigger halogen spot lamps on display, but again, nothing really jumped out at me as being bright. 

I have a bug out 3 watt led, cabelas 3 watt xpg, not to mention the advance auto one which blows them all away and the golsten 7 watt model and 3 watt mag 3 aa cell model. 

I really dont have that many incands, but then again, I want something bright and small and already have a few 2 cell lights with the p61 lamp in them.

Short of buying a higher power laser to pop balloons and other destructive things or a tank hid light from surplus whats around the corner for the consumer market in led, hid, etc? What are you saving your money for thats around the corner?


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 11, 2007)

I am waiting for new lights from McGizmo. I am purposely avoiding the current generation of Cree/SSC P4's based lights in favour of the next generation of said lights. I want to see where the design of these lights go. I was interested in the Fenix L1D CE and the Jetbeam MKII X but I do not want all of these different features such as strobe and SOS. I like things simple and that's why I mainly edc my McLux PD-S. It's all I really need. I am also interested to see the new light from HDS/Novatac, the U120.


----------



## Mark_Larson (Feb 12, 2007)

Should this be in General Flashlight Discussion?


----------



## Sable (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm trying to track down some kind of really insane hotwire. After that, if I can bite the bullet and pony up for a Polarion Helios or X1, I think I'll have just about every light that I can want.

There will always be some unbelievably unique lights (like a GatLight) that I might plunk some money down on just because they're so interesting from a light and non-light point of view, but I think I've got almost what I need now: An EDC (Milky L1) and portable whomper (Mini-Mini HID). A portable insane-o light (like a "Torch" or a Helios) is the last thing on the list. 

There's little that'll convince me to give up my ML1, but I may sample whatever Don's got cooking next - especially if it's titanium.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 12, 2007)

Oddjob said:


> I am waiting for new lights from McGizmo. I am purposely avoiding the current generation of Cree/SSC P4's based lights in favour of the next generation of said lights.



Thank you.
That has made it easier for those of us who have been trying to buy them.



> I do not want all of these different features such as strobe and SOS.



I want strobe on my bike light.
I can see its usefulness on a tactical light.
Strobe (in multiple colors) is a really fun thing to have on a rave light.



> I like things simple and that's why I mainly edc my McLux PD-S.



But the PD-S IS one of the current generation. :huh2: 

I really like my XR19-PD, which has a very elegant 2-stage light with
both stages accessable from either the piston OR the twistie.

I also like my Draco, despite the arcane Flupic user interface,
-- For a light so small and beautiful and bright and versatile
I'd send the level to it in Morse Code if I had to. :twothumbs


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 12, 2007)

I was trying to say that I have become more patient in my buying habits. I don't want to get caught up buying the latest versions of lights which I have done in the past. For example. I had an L1P and then an L1T and I was going to get the L1D but decided to hold off. The same thing with Jetbeams I, MKII, MKII X. I just don't want to own every latest version of a light was all I was trying to say. 
I was not saying that extra features such as strobe are not valuable. I just don't want to have to cycle through them on the single clicky interface.
With regard to my PD-S, Don's lights are in a different class to me and when the Seoul version came out that was one I had to get (you can't fault me for that can you?  )


----------



## 22hornet (Feb 12, 2007)

1. I am waiting for a Fenix L0P with really good, flat, regulation AND single output, around 30 lumens.
2. A Matterhorn with a Cree, single stage, 15 lumens, and long, perfectly regulated, runtime.
2. Plus new lights that function with (R)CR123 cells (Peak and Surefire) that have the same output as the current, luxeon, lights but with much better runtimes.

Joris


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 12, 2007)

not trying to rain on the parade but shouldn't this be in the "other" general flashlight discussion section?


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know how you can say that not much has happened since the Lux III and Lux V.
The Cree XR-E and Seoul P4 are almost twice as bright for the same power.
Seems like a significant technological breakthrough to me.

LEDs are starting to beat out other light sources for more and more applications.


----------



## cobb (Feb 12, 2007)

Beats me if this is the right forum or not, I just assumed since I included lasers, it may not be a flashlight thing, not to mention other gadgets that may emit light, but not technically called a flash light. 

Anyhoo, is their a light on the market that uses the creed or Seoul? Where canI buy one? Its not like the fake golsten brand where they just add a few resistors to make it draw more amps, right? Twice as much light, wow, thats a who new ball game then, at least swapping the existing leds over from the ones I already have, assuming they use the same voltage or regulation.


----------

